

Ask HN: What's the actual trends in research for AI? - TheLem

What are the actual challenges in research for Artificial Intelligence and Applied AI ? Is there some common trends ?
======
brudgers
Machine learning.

~~~
TheLem
It's the general sub-field, but what is the little corners that researchers
are seeking in machine learning for example.

